# Noise in raw images in LR 5 and Nikon D7000



## jlg759 (May 26, 2014)

Hello, 

      I have a Nikon D7000 and when I edit my photos I notice I have a bit of noise in the photos. I think in the process of working and trying new things i messed somthing up since I did not have this issue before. I sorta remember having a preset that had some noise reduction built in or the default was set to somthing in development  / detail pannel but I can not remember what it was. Can anyone tell me what the defaults should be or suggest some settings and how to set them for all photos taken with d7000. In lt Room 4 i do not remember having this issue. 


Thanks 
Joe


----------



## clee01l (May 26, 2014)

What ISO are you shooting?  Can you post screen shots of the Basic, Detail Effects and Camera Calibration panels in the Develop module?
Are you using any of the local adjustment tools?
What happens when you press the {Reset} button to set everything back to neutral. Can you then adjust the sliders to a satisfactory position that does not have this noise that you are concerned about.

Can you post one of the offending original image files to a public folder where some one here can down load it to see how it behaves?


----------



## jlg759 (May 26, 2014)

*Lightroom Question*

Thank you for responding. I am at work right now easy day so i thought I could post my question. I do use the local adjustment tools and get the photo sharp but it has some noise. If I use the Luminanace slider under noise reduction it helps. Mine for the default is set to 0 not sure if that is what it was when program was installed. 

I will post one of the images when i get home with the link. I was only shooting @ 250 ISo so I should have been fine. The subject was a car event it was however cloudy so that may be what happend. 

Do you need to use the luminance slider for every photo?   IF so is making a preset a good idea? 


Thanks 

Joe 





clee01l said:


> What ISO are you shooting?  Can you post screen shots of the Basic, Detail Effects and Camera Calibration panels in the Develop module?
> Are you using any of the local adjustment tools?
> What happens when you press the {Reset} button to set everything back to neutral. Can you then adjust the sliders to a satisfactory position that does not have this noise that you are concerned about.
> 
> Can you post one of the offending original image files to a public folder where some one here can down load it to see how it behaves?


----------



## clee01l (May 26, 2014)

I'll wait for the screen shots and the original image before trying to make an evaluation.  Something not yet apparent. (it would help if you complete your LightroomForum user profile), Are you shooting NEFs or JPEG?  If JPEG, you could have some post processing settings in the in camera app that are introducing this "noise".   One other question, Do you have Active D-Lighting set to "On" in your camera settings?  This should be "Off" if shooting NEF and not processing through CaptureNX2.


----------



## JimHess43 (May 27, 2014)

If you are concerned that your default settings may have been changed, you can reset them to the original Adobe settings using your menu options. I'm still using a Nikon D90 (I know, old camera), and I have my luminance noise set to default at 40. That seems to work about right for me. Not suggesting that number for you. I'm just saying that it might be necessary to change the luminance default to get satisfactory results.


----------

